# Va Mini Meeting May 12, 2012



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

We are hosting an event at our place in Ashland, Virginia, on Saturday May 12 at 1:00 PM. Hamburgers, hot dogs and all the fixings. So come eat, drink and talk frogs. We are about 85 miles south of DC and 15 miles north of Richmond, close to I-95. Hopefully, those in the DC area, as well as some folks further south in VA will consider us to be close enough. I will be sending PM with address and phone number one week out. So make sure you post to get your PM. See you all here.

Froggie Too


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

On a possible trip with college friends to Busch Gardens that day, but would have been all over it if it were sometime mid-June! Enjoy


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

Yep, I'm supposed to be graduating that day...


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

uh oh here we go again


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Might run into interference from frog day..it is the same day as the meet


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

Moderator: Please edit the title of this thread to reflect date of May 26 (in lieu of May 12), due to scedule conflicts. If it is not possible to edit the title, please delete this thread. I will start a new thread with the new prospective date. Thank you.

Froggie Too


----------

